# Smitty sled help



## STRONGPERSUADER (Nov 5, 2006)

Does anyone know what the parts are on this sled. I know its aluminum tubing with some sort of flange attached to the skis but I’m not sure about the part that’s attached to the shanty. You never remove the skis on this design, you just lower it to the ground when your ready to fish. I searched online everywhere but can’t find the parts.


----------



## STRONGPERSUADER (Nov 5, 2006)




----------



## threeten (Feb 5, 2014)

Can’t help you with the parts but it looks like you almost have as many rods as I do. 
I’m designing a sled right now and I’m trying to use exhaust pipe 1 1/2”(1 1/4” if I can find it) bent in an upside down u shape for the risers. 
I like that set up though.


----------



## STRONGPERSUADER (Nov 5, 2006)

That’s not my garage but I have a few rods. I just don’t know what that bracket is called that’s attached too the sled.


----------



## Workingman (Jan 21, 2016)

Almost looks like something that would be used to attach a pontoon railing to the deck? Just a thought


----------



## STRONGPERSUADER (Nov 5, 2006)

After looking closer, I believe it’s just an aluminum plate and bar stock welded and drilled. But it is the best design I’ve seen yet imo. Thanks guys.


----------



## AtticaFish (Nov 23, 2008)

That is a cool design, looks like adjustable height. If someone had an old pop-up canopy shelter (i have 2 for camping) they could salvage the legs and they would work perfect and be push button adjustable. I agree, the plate on the sled looks like a custom weld job to me.


----------



## STRONGPERSUADER (Nov 5, 2006)

Yea you never have to take it off the smitty.


----------



## icebucketjohn (Dec 22, 2005)

Mine isn't that fancy, (wish it was),. bUT it's functional & has overcome some of the traditional Smitty shortcomings.
It has an Auger Holder & Spud Bar Holder


----------



## HappySnag (Dec 20, 2007)

STRONGPERSUADER said:


> Does anyone know what the parts are on this sled. I know its aluminum tubing with some sort of flange attached to the skis but I’m not sure about the part that’s attached to the shanty. You never remove the skis on this design, you just lower it to the ground when your ready to fish. I searched online everywhere but can’t find the parts.
> View attachment 291405


i would make that from 2 pipes the one pipe slide in second pipe.
mount one pipe on sled with bolt on top and clamp on botom.
you can find railing braket fit that pipe to sky.
dril holes in pipe and use pins or bolts to adjust hight.
cheepest electricall conduit pipe


----------



## STRONGPERSUADER (Nov 5, 2006)

I can’t tell what he did at the skis with all the salt buildup. Looks as tho he maybe welded the flange on at that end also.


----------



## HappySnag (Dec 20, 2007)

STRONGPERSUADER said:


> I can’t tell what he did at the skis with all the salt buildup. Looks as tho he maybe welded the flange on at that end also.


some railing brakets are round and some are squere and they fit pipe,you can bolth that on or weld.
you can cut the pipe 2" deep in 6 peces and bent and you do not need railing braket or you cut 3" x 6" metal and weld that to pipe,that is your braket.
mount the sky with seated in screws cone head ,they have to be flush with sky ,from botom and nut on top braket.


----------

